# Yogurt



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

For those who like yogurt and may be worried about being able to buy/make it when no fresh milk is available, I tried something that works very well.

I have a rather large stock of Whole Milk Powder(Nido) and decided to try mixing up a gallon of it and using that to make yogurt from, worked great and I couldn't tell a taste difference between it and what I make from fresh milk. 

You can also use a little less water when mixing the powder up and it will take a little less time to strain once it's made. I think it is quite a bit better tasting than the ready made that you can buy at the grocery store, its thicker(if strained well) and has more of a sour pop to it.

It is good eaten unflavored or you can add a spoon of your favorite jelly or perserves to sweeten it up, I'm going to add about a dozen or so more large cans of Nido to my pantry.

I also tried making it from Skim Milk Powder but that didn't impress me at all. The powdered milk taste stayed with it after it made but I guess it would be better than nothing(not by much though) if you're a yogurt addict.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!! That is great!!!!! Where do you buy your Whole Milk Powder(Nido) from?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

FM, I get Nido at Krogers in the hispanic section (next to the taco stuff). I've heard others get it at Walmart, but I haven't seen it around here - but you can order a 12 pack at Walmart online with free shipping.


----------



## MeghanF (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Dave, I've got some Nido milk I need to rotate, and thankfully have some yogurt in the fridge for starter. 

I get my Nido milk at Walmart in the Mexican foods section, close to the sodas I think. It's in a small can that looks like a can of baby formula.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I also get most of my Nido from Walmart(hispanic isle), they(here) carry it in the #10 sized cans. Most of the other grocery stores carry it but its in the small cans or boxes.

I haven't bought any in about 6 months so I'm not sure about the price but it runs about $15 dollars per large can, kinda pricey but its a heck of a lot better tasting and more versatile than powdered skim milk.

As for starter, you can dehydrate existing yogurts(unflavored) at low heat, store it in jars and use it as needed. I have stored it for about 6 months and it seems to work well.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I also get most of my Nido from Walmart(hispanic isle), they(here) carry it in the #10 sized cans.


That's because you're in TEXAS. 

Actually, that gives me an idea. There's a fairly large hispanic community north of Cincinnati. If I find myself over that way, I should check out stores in that area - they may be more likely to have the big containers.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

I live a very long way from a Hispanic community, so I did a filtered by region Google search for Bulk Whole Milk Powder and got an institutional supplier within reasonable shipping distance. I noticed that while doing so there were a number of suppliers in NY state.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

boomer said:


> I live a very long way from a Hispanic community, so I did a filtered by region Google search for Bulk Whole Milk Powder and got an institutional supplier within reasonable shipping distance. I noticed that while doing so there were a number of suppliers in NY state.


Would you mind posting a few links, always good to have alternatives if local supplies dry up.


----------

